# 1400 Miles through Central Florida on 2 wheels



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

The planning started back in January as the icy grip of Michigan became more of a strangle hold. A few changes on the trailer, Hotel reservations and off we go.

Once near Lima Ohio the temps already reached 50*










Left at 4pm and arrived on St Pete's Beach at noon the next day. Off course Spring Break was in full swing. :yikes: 










Traffic sucked all around the beaches, but there's something to said for an early start. Over the Tampa Skyway and a right turn in Bradington. 










A good portion of this particular Beach was restored by dredging and using the sand to reclaim the land. I say it worked quite well










Afternoons were spent eeling on the Beach and nights feasting on seafood










Cont....


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Had a cooler day, but dressed the part and ended up in Tarpon Springs.










Tarpon Springs is a town with Greek heritage, when many Greeks came to harvest the natural sponges. (oh, and the food...  )

My wife even managed to catch a shark....lol










A sponge boat










Had a few close calls with "blue hairs", but this one was real tight. My ride toward Clearwater was interrupted with this clown! He's right in front of me and side-swiped a trailer of Harley's and an F 150. Needless to say, I dodged debris and had to stay for a statement. 










Did make to Clearwater though...



















cont....


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Week 1 came to an end by taking my wife to the Orlando Airport and getting Pat (Gunrod) 20 minutes later. :lol:

Pawned the hound at my folk's house and off to Bike Week.



















Got the patch and shirts and got the hell out before it went crazy. :help:

Next stop Merritt Island. Hard to believe that a National Park has a nude beach on the Northern End... :SHOCKED:










The Haulover Canal was filled with manatees 




















No trip to the East Coast is complete without a visit with Swampy, the world's largest gator.... Lol



















Cont....


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Pulled out of Daytona/Titusville on Tuesday and headed to Crystal River on the Gulf for some real riding.

Yankeetown










Dunellon










Crystal River at sunset











Somewhere between CR and Lakeland 










Cedar Key

This entire wall and Fisherman are made with 1" colored tiles










What a concept! give him 50 bucks and get his drunk ass 3 hours later. 




















Cont...


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Visited some old friends and made new ones along the way.

The queen of England










These girls flew in from Holland and thought Pat's Harley resembled a beer truck. I guess when you travel by bus, one needs to utilize all resources to get supplies. 










2 weeks in paradise and you might end up like this










Or worse yet....










Can we go back, PLEASE! I promise to be real good... Well sort of :evilsmile


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Looks like great fun, and much better weather than what we had. :rant:

Thanks for sharing. Did you just go from hotel to hotel?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Looks like great fun, and much better weather than what we had. :rant:
> 
> Thanks for sharing. Did you just go from hotel to hotel?


Yeah, we split it up with 3 hotels and did day rides


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Been waiting on this Ralf! Looks like a great trip everyone had. Welcome home!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Looks like fun. But I don't see any rod tubes on the bikes?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

ESOX said:


> Looks like fun. But I don't see any rod tubes on the bikes?


After 30+ years of fishing from a boat, hitting the shore is much like going to a Strip Club, if you get my drift... :lol:

Came down to ride, visit friends and see some of the more "less traveled" roads and did just that and then some...

Next stop, the Cumberland Gap about a month down the road, the Emerald Coast, Lake Charles and New Orleans this Summer. 

The UP in July and Route 66 is on the list. Fishing is great, but been there, done that. 

I started riding back in 78 and got out of it for nearly 3 decades. Glad I picked it back up and my wife enjoys it as well (and doesn't mind when I take off for a week or two!) . Riding that mile-gobbling ST helps as well. Smooth, comfy and probably way too fast for my age helps a bunch! Look down and you're doing 90 some... something gonna kill ya... I call it Smoke and Mirrors, but honestly it's an Old Man's crotch rocket...LOL

The pictures I've captured over the last 15 months are something you can't capture in a cager. You get to meet locals, swap stories and see the real America! The ones posted above are only a handful of 250 some taken. Each unique and tell a story! Key West, Appalacia and a bunch of roads you wouldn't consider in a car. 

I found my new hobby!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

What an awesome trip. I will choose to share in a few pics at a time. Just to warm you up I will share a few pics at at time. But before I do, I should tell you that if you don't ride or take the time to stop at each and every interesting pic or view that you see you will let your life pass before your eyes. 

I see a trip like this happening more often. 

Enjoy.....at least some today. More later.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Hopefully this posts. This picture warmed us as much as the Florida sun. It also told us it was time to flee Daytona. I only logged 1054 miles but I can live with it. I think I got to enjoy the best part of Ralf's trip.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Awesome guys, thanks for taking us along! 
I love my fishing, hunting and the outdoors but there is something special about life on two wheels. Glad you you have re-connected to that as well!!

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

